# My Stable



## SILENT_RUNNER (Oct 17, 2002)

My 02 Altima 3.5 SE

















My 03 Honda Civic


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

You had your Alti's grill painted? Nice.


----------



## SILENT_RUNNER (Oct 17, 2002)

OhTwoAltimaSE said:


> *You had your Alti's grill painted? Nice. *


Forgot to add it to my sig. Thanks...


----------

